# Finally starting



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

We've finally started working on my baby. The problem my car had was broken exhaust studs, and we're almost at them. We still need to remove the heads to get to them. While we've taken just about everything else out, we're going to do a FULL tune-up, because the last time this car had a proper tune-up was when my uncle still owned the car. I came here asking for a good recommendation for parts, cause I want the best for my baby. :thumbup: My dad only told me to find: Oil pump; water pump; standard rod bearings; exhaust gasketsl; intake gaskets; head gaskets; oil pan gasket; and a valve cover gasket. If anyone could direct me where to find these parts at a reasonable price, then your help is appreciated. If anyone wants to also show me where to get other tune-up parts (nothing cheap, I want stuff that'll help it run better i.e. good set of plugs and wires) then please feel free to do so also. Thanks for everything guys. :thumbup:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I would go through o'reillys. I would not do the rod bearings though.. The nissan engine will last for over 300K on the bottom end. Iwouldn't spend too much on such an old car. Just do all of the gaskets, timing belt, and change the plugs and you should be good to go. Fix it only if it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> I would go through o'reillys. I would not do the rod bearings though.. The nissan engine will last for over 300K on the bottom end. Iwouldn't spend too much on such an old car. Just do all of the gaskets, timing belt, and change the plugs and you should be good to go. Fix it only if it needs to be fixed.


If I was to go by that belief, I would only change the exhaust studs that are broken, and leave the others alone. I'm not going to say your suggestion is stupid, I'm just trying to find out what my dad wants. He's the mechanic of this operation, I don't question his actions.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unless you have a rod knock, it's not very logical to replace rod bearings on ANY motor. 

I've had quite a few high mileage motors of various makes, the only thing that I've consistently done on them is to replace the timing components even when they weren't bad yet. 

BTW I do have the parts at reasonable pricing


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Dhunter said:


> If I was to go by that belief, I would only change the exhaust studs that are broken, and leave the others alone. I'm not going to say your suggestion is stupid, I'm just trying to find out what my dad wants. He's the mechanic of this operation, I don't question his actions.


No offense taken. Fix only what needs to be fixed, and replace items that are known to go out, so wasting time on the block when it is near bulletproof is against my belief.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no need to rip the engine apart to do the exhaust studs...
all you need to do is unbolt the AC compressor and alternator on the front to remove the manifold and get to the studs.

for the rear, you need to support the engine, remove the crossmember and rear engine mount, drop the engine down a couple of inches, then you have plenty of room to get to the studs on the rear head. 

only parts needed are 2 exhaust gaskets, 12 new studs, washers, and nuts.
total cost for parts should be roughyl $100


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

internetautomart said:


> BTW I do have the parts at reasonable pricing


Please do not use this forum to promote your business... please read the forum rules regrading spam and advertising.

Your signature with the advertising has been deleted.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> No offense taken. Fix only what needs to be fixed, and replace items that are known to go out, so wasting time on the block when it is near bulletproof is against my belief.


Oh I don't doubt this engine is really good, it hasn't had a proper tune up with the exception of changing the oil for God knows how long. We're gonna replace everything to new because we may as well while we're there.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Ok guys, we're near completion now. And Matt, I wouldn't have been able to get to the studs, since they snapped off and were stuck inside. Now I just wanna know what good tune up parts to get. What plugs and wires should I get? What viscosity oil should I get? I've decided to go for Mobile 1, I'm just not sure what viscosity to get. Also, could anyone direct me to that radiator fluid that Redline made which is supposed to help cool the engine better? Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You're telling this to the guy that works on them for a living.

remove the rear engine mount and drop the rear of the engine a couple of inches and you can drill the broken studs out with an angle drill or air drill. I've done it several times.


for plugs, just use the $1.25 NGK plugs. bkr5es-11 I think.
wires.. anything will work better than the 15 yr old junkers that are on there.
oil.. mobil 1 is fine.
don't bother with the water wetter. the radiator in these cars is HUGE. twin turbo Zs use 3 gen Maxima radiators as an upgrade. just mix with your standard 50/50 and you'll be good to go.


----------

